# Expensive and most memorable concerts



## Victor (Apr 10, 2016)

I am very offended by the ridiculous prices for rock and country concerts in the past 10 years and the prices go up
and up here in the U.S. I am curious if that is true in the rest of the world. $400 and more a ticket for a good seat to
see Carrie Underwood or someone else famous. Ringo Starr is very wealthy and does need to charge more than $200 a seat.
I saw him and his band for $35. long ago.
 I bring this up because I have seen most of the biggest rock and oldtime country stars at very low prices for which I am very grateful. Unthinkable prices today.
Who do they think they are? Very greedy and ready to gouge their fans.John Denver was a big exception. I saw him twice and he was very cordial and nice. And cheap. I have noticed no difference between the
amount of money I paid and the quality of performance itself. Except that when I paid very low amounts, performers tend to be on
stage less time. Merle Haggard, who just died, stood in one spot and sang and said nothing like so many others. George Jones same thing. 

I ask you, just thinking of the concert itself, apart from your company or the occasion or location, which concerts in any
genre were most memorable to you? Which gave you the best value for the money?
Maybe I'm a grumpy oldman.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2016)

1976 or 1977 - a concert in Detroit to benefit World Hunger Year.  John Denver, Gordon Lightfoot, Harry Chapin and James Taylor, acoustic only, on a revolving circular stage, backing each other up.  The tickets were expensive so as much as I wanted to go, I couldn't afford it.  Then at the last minute, they opened up some nose-bleed seats and sold them for $5 each.  The word "awesome" is overused, but this was truly awesome.  They brought the house down. 

The concert I probably had the most fun at was a Willie and Waylon concert.  It was insane.  I think they were having as much fun as the audience.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 10, 2016)

hmm had to 1976 I went to see Boston live they were amazing. Seats were festival so it was a madhouse to find seats lol paid 5 bucks for the privilege .. I was completely stoned by end of concert and have no idea how I got home from concert cause I had to cross a bridge to get there and it was a long way from home. lol. Got home and I remember mum saying.. " Looks like you had a nice time, now off to bed with you"  lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

See I wouldn't pay to see any of those concerts anymore. Besides the crazy ridiculous prices there is also that they have gotten old, I have gotten old. Watching them do their greatest hits looking like my grandfather. I'd rather remember all of us back in the day. There was a picture awhile back of Bob Seger on stage with Kid Rock. Poor Bob is down on one knee clutching the mike...There's a new tune..." I've fallen and I can't get up!". He was handsome as all get out when "Stranger in Town" was released. Madison Square Garden, Alto Reed flying above the stage. It wasn't the recreational smoke, he really flew. Oh and you could smoke and wave lighters, How quaint.

Darius Rucker I would still pay to watch perform again. I've seen him a bunch of times solo and with Hootie and the Blowfish. A gifted singer and show man.

Led Zep at Madison Square Garden, couldn't hear for a week.

The Rolling Stones in Dallas...at least the tickets said the Stones. Little ants on the stage and they could have been The Dead...I dunno.

Bobbie Bare and John Conlee both at The Lone Star Café, terrific musicians, memorable shows.

I know I saw Jeff Beck, a bottle of rock and rye and I don't remember, but I was there dagnabbit.

Charlie Daniels...man he stomped that stage to keep time and you thought he was gonna fall through...he was a lotta man.

Someone else I've seen many times was The Oak Ridge Boys. Like ol' Chuck and David Allen Coe, sometimes you can ignore a performers political views enough to just enjoy the music. I've seen them so many times over the years they went from "Thank G-d for Kids" to "Thank G-d for Great-Grandkids"


----------



## Aurora (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with you Victor. The prices are ridiculous, especially for has-beens from decades ago.
These bands may have only 1 or 2 members from the original band anyway. Younger audiences
go to the concerts because they have no memory when the seats were cheap. The prices
do not include parking or anything else besides. No autographs, of course, are allowed.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 12, 2016)

I suppose sometimes these shows amount to hurry up and see whomever before they kick the bucket. Billy Joel in Pittsburgh starts at $129. I'm sure he isn't worried about affording retirement. I remember seeing Elton John in New York during his heyday, the tickets were maybe twenty five bucks for good seats.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 12, 2016)

The Beatles.  On my birthday.  $6.50 a ticket -- most expensive tickets we'd ever seen up to that time!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 13, 2016)

The most expensive ticket was Bob Dylan,terrible show.


The rest were worth it.
Aerosmith
Bon Jovi
Muse
Guns and Roses
Queen
Heart
The Black Keys

Pink was the best show.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2016)

Muse, Pink and Adele are perhaps the only current performers I would pay to see in concert...and then, only if the ticket price was reasonable.  However, with the Palladia Channel (now MTV Live) on our TV service, I can see dozens of concerts, for Free.  Besides, it seems that with most of these concerts today, the audience is so noisy, and trying to capture the event on their cell phone, one would probably not see/hear much worthwhile, in person.    

The best rock concert I ever attended was back in the 1980's, when Pink Floyd sold out the KC Chiefs stadium, and did their "Animals" album, and some selections from "Dark Side of the Moon".  That was worth every penny...about $50 a ticket, as I recall.  

Then, a couple of years ago, we got tickets to see Celine Dion at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas....about $120 a ticket...and that was also a Great Show.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> The Beatles.  On my birthday.  $6.50 a ticket -- most expensive tickets we'd ever seen up to that time!



What year and where?

My husband saw them in Glasgow.  I wanted to see them in 1964 in Florida but my parents said I was too young for a concert.  Also missed them in Detroit in 1966(?) as tickets sold out.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 13, 2016)

Can't recall what we paid for the tickets but seeing Yanni in concert was the best ever!!


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

18 months ago, we saw the Stylistics along with Odyssey--they were on at our local theatre in Tunbridge wells--seats were £27.00. It was fantastic--so many sing along numbers---especially The Stylistics---singing along to "You make me feel brand new"--special special song---everyone below us dancing---we were up higher---on steps, so although we could stand up, we could not actually dance--but it did not matter---it was a magic night for me.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 18, 2016)

One of the best gigs I ever went to see was Pink Floyd at Earls Court in London back in the mid 70s. They had just released 'Dark side of the moon' and they played the entire album for the 2nd half of the show.


----------

